# LED lights ?



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

any one tried these ? 
Marineland Double Bright LED Light Fixture (24-36 Inch)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have a 36"-48". The moonlights are great. Teh white led seems a bit cold for my taste. Otherwise, see to be a solid fixture.


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

They give a spot light effect. I wouldn't recommend it for high planted tanks. Stick with fluorescent.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You should probably go see how they look. Wonder if IPU might have them set up. They probably provide reasonable general lighting, especially if your tank isn't too deep. Ie. 12 to 18 in max. They do look very sleek.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Acipenser. You live probably about 5 minutes from me. Your are welcomed to coem check it out.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

On my way to JL right now , Its for my 10 gal planted I just started :;


----------

